# Think I'm finally starting to feel better



## ThatOneGuy123 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just to clarify: It seems that my DP was only a phase that lasted about 2 weeks. I'm honestly very sorry to all the long time sufferers and sufferers in general. Even though my symptoms only lasted a short while, I don't, by any means, mean to marginalize or trivialize any DP sufferers by coming on here and basically saying, "Well, would you look at that. I'm all better now. Well,seeyoulaterhopeyouguysgetbetterkbyeeee". It's just that, out of all my mental health problems, this one, by far, has scared the absolute crap out of me. So much so, that I felt the need to join this community, and join a forum for the first time.

This thing made me feel like I was actually going crazy. But, at any rate, I want to at least share my story and how I got better so I could at least help another sufferer in need. Also, some time in the future, when my mental ALL my mental health problems are cured, I want to keep contributing to this community by somehow bringing awareness to this disorder and maybe start a charity of some sort because I absolutely HATE DP and I don't want anyone to suffer from this any longer. Anyway, I hope this could help someone somehow.

*What probably led up to it:*

Just to give a little background about me. 3 years ago, I experienced a traumatic life event to the point where I developed anxiety depression, and OCD. I have this very embarrassing form of OCD that even further perpetuates my anxiety. It was so embarrassing to me that it caused me to become reclusive. There were times where I would be fed up and tried to get my act together, but all of my attempts were futile. These were probably contributing factors to what ultimately led up to my first experience with DP

Fast forward to just recently. I think this is the straw that broke the camel's back. For the past few months, I would eat nothing but junk food, and drank nothing but sugary drinks like punch and soda and drank very little water. I also found this online job that required my full brain power to do, which after my shift was over, my thoughts would race at a million miles an hour and would not stop and I ended up getting very little sleep over it.

*The first time I got it and my experience with it thereafter:*

On the night of March 26, I was on my computer, relaxing, watching some YouTube videos. As always, my thoughts were racing. But at this particular moment, I had an existential crisis that caused me to have my first panic attack, which also caused me to have my first experience with DP. It felt like my brain was so far from my eyeballs, it freaked me out. I thought I was going crazy and that it would last forever. I got so scared that I almost went to the hospital. Luckily, I calmed down and snapped out of it.

All the subsequent times with DP, I feel that it was most likely just a fallout of the panic attack. The following days, I would get hit with DP about twice a day for hours at a time. These times weren't nearly as bad as the first time, as I did not feel a severely disconnected. On a scale of 1-10, the first day was probably an 8 or 9, and the following days were more like a 6 or 7. Then it slowly started to get less intense. I also stopped getting scared when it would happen and I think that also really helped.

*How I started to get better:*

Since I hated getting so much, I made a 180 degree turn for my health (mental and physical). I:


Drank a bunch more water.
Stopped drinking all punches, juices, and sodas
Stopped eating junk food such as fast food, fried foods, chips, etc.
Ate nothing but home cooked whole foods and brain foods such as chicken, various fishes including tuna, vegetables, nuts, etc.
Got plenty of rest.
Socialized more with my family.
Meditated.
Exercised. Specifically HIIT training since I hear rigorous cardio "balances" out the brain.
Overall just ignored the thoughts that caused me to have DP.
Didn't become scared of DP when it happened.

I would say I'm about 70 percent better. The reason why I say 70 is because I still have those reoccurring thoughts that would cause me to have DP but now I know how to ignore it and quickly think of something else. Also, when those thoughts do reoccur, the DP only creeps up to like a level 1 or 2 (out of 10). Also, I'm slowly starting to just forget about DP altogether by distracting my thoughts or just thinking about other things. At this rate, it can only get better as time goes on.

Hopefully, I could help out some of you still suffering from this horrible disorder. You can beat this. I know you can. Each and every one of you have such a beautiful spirit and mind and that the only way to try to contain it is by this. I'm sorry if that came out wrong, but I mean that in the best way possible. You are incredibly thoughtful and calculated. You're able to see all outcomes, all angles. You are all truly, truly special people, and from the bottom of my heart, I wish the very best for all of you.

And I mean this when I say it, that since was such an eye opening experience, I want help the cause by bringing more awareness to DP somehow and to also start a charity. Good luck everyone.


----------

